# Cymbidium goeringii, a collection in the making



## Marc (Jan 29, 2013)

It seems that my taste for Orchids is developing more and more in the direction of the Japanese. I started of with Paphs, after that I picked up some Neo's and a Dendrobium moniliforme as well. 

Now the latest plants to join my collection are a couple of Cymbidium goeringii's

First I'll show the plants that are doing well under the circumstances I provide them.

Cymbidium goeringii 'Guan Yao Mei'







Cymbidium goeringii 'Da Fu Gui'






Cymbidium goeringii 'Red'






I bought 'Guan Yao Mei' as a single 12-20 pseudobulb plant but the seller shipped 2 divisions that contained somewhere between 8-12 pseudobulbs each so I didn't mind.

However the 2nd piece doesn't seem to fare quite well.

I potted it in a mixture of bark, perlite and charcoal. It's potted in a narrow high pot with extra drainage holes in the side. It's kept on the windowsill of a heated room in the house. Night temperature 12-15 degrees celcius and during the daytime 16 - 20 degrees celcius. Humidity is probably low due to the central heating. I have no measurement though.

The plant seems to be loosing it's leaves, they keep drying up and so far it keeps doing so.


----------



## tonyw (Jan 29, 2013)

I am also trying a couple together with ensifolium and tortisepalum.Only at an early stage with small plants so no flowers yet

Some good cultural advice here

http://botanyboy.org/cymbidium-goeringii-a-cold-hardy-terrestrial-orchid-from-east-asia/

and a really good photo gallery here

https://plus.google.com/photos/105949321477278762609/albums?banner=pwa


----------



## Marc (Jan 29, 2013)

Berthold who is a user here pointed out ( on another forum ) that the browning of the leaves might have to do with plant evaporating more water thorugh it's leaves as it can absord through it's roots.
I've repotted the plants, I took the new substrate in which they were potted and added kanuma. I've also added a thing layer of kanuma as a top dressing. 






Currently thinking about moving them to an unheated room, temperatures outside are above zero again. Or at least pull a clear translucent bag over the plant and fix it to the rim of the pot.


----------



## wjs2nd (Jan 29, 2013)

Let us now how that mix combo works for you. I have kanuma and another less absorbent pumice (I forget the name) mixed 50/50. It seems to work well but I'll know for sure in a few months when their growing season starts again.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice looking plants, Marc!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice...I only have 1 goeringii. It's planted in my yard, outdoors. Hasn't bloomed yet, but its survived the previous 2 winters. I'll know in the spring if it survived this one....


----------



## abax (Jan 30, 2013)

I grew Chinese Cyms. for many years quite successfully and the secret is
high humidity and light in the morning and shade in the afternoon. Most
seem to prefer cool/intermediate temps, with the exception of ensifolium
and some of its hybrids. They like a temp. differential at night of at least
15F.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice plants Marc, good luck with them, and keep us updated !!!! Even if I am not at all into cymbs, I intended to add 1 one those to my collection  !! Jean

(Tried a small plant from Thanasis some time ago but it did not survive)


----------



## Marc (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone.

These are my first Cymbidiums as well, I'm not planning on adding more of these to my collection as the named cultivars are not really cheap and I first want to find out if I'm able to grow them succesfully.

But it seems that I'm really turning into a Japanse Orchid collector, last weekend I also added my first Ponerorchis graminifolia to my collection.

So far I have:
Some Neofenetia falcata = Fuuran / Fuukiran
Ponerorchis graminifolia = Uchoran
Cymbidium goeringii = Shunran
One Dendrobium moniliforme = Chouseiran
Sederia japonica = I don't know the Japanese word that describes this genus. I grow it as my Neo's on a ball of spagnum.


----------



## nikv (Jan 30, 2013)

I love this species and have always wanted to grow it.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2013)

Are you saying that you're "turning Japanese!"? :evil:


----------



## Marc (Jan 30, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Are you saying that you're "turning Japanese!"? :evil:



Well as far as my orchid collection is concerned.

The only thing that doesn't fit in the Japan theme is my small collection of Australian dendrobiums.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2013)

hehhehheehee!!


----------



## Hakone (Jan 30, 2013)

Marc said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> These are my first Cymbidiums as well, I'm not planning on adding more of these to my collection as the named cultivars are not really cheap and I first want to find out if I'm able to grow them succesfully.
> 
> ...



Sedirea japonica = NAGORAN (= Nago orchid) since it was first found in Nago-City of Okinawa island.


----------



## Marc (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Hakone, again I learned something new.


----------



## Stone (Jan 30, 2013)

Very nice plants Marc!! I wish they where available here.. Please post when they flower!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 31, 2013)

Lovely plants Marc!!!

I use to grow them in very loose shpagnum moss. It was providing good humidity and also aeriation of the roots. They use to put 2-3 new growths each grow period. But I kept them in open rectangular containers (the small storage transparent containers from IKEA). Summer was their hell here... But in the gh where they got everyday misting and watering they were very happy. But no flowers 
I even kept them outside for the winter (protected from rain) and they did not bother at all!

The one with the problematic leaves, will do so until it settles. When the grow season starts, it will make new growths and leaves and roots. Just keep them with good humidity (as abax suggested) but not too much watering now in winter.

Good luck


----------

